

How breadpig made $30K (for charity) in 2008 selling magnets in our spare time - kn0thing
http://breadpig.com/blog/2009/07/22/how-breadpig-made-30000-for-charity-in-2008-selling-magnets-with-lolspeak-in-our-spare-time/

======
axl
Time and again, it's been shown that businesses who seem to truly care for
their employees, or just the People in general, are richer than any business
that cares only to turn a profit.

A big thank you to breadpig for its charitable efforts.

~~~
kn0thing
It's really just a ploy. You see, as people buy LOLmagnetz, more money gets
donated to our local SPCA, which can save more cats and dogs, only to have
them get adopted and create more pet owners, who will naturally be inclined
to... _buy LOLmagnetz_.

Ta-da!

Admittedly, this just arose from a desire to create interesting stuff people
wanted (it's such a calculable way to know someone likes what you've created).
I suppose it's not far from the YC maxim.

We're in a lucky place because we don't need to do this to pay our own bills,
so we can give it all away. But this element came from my frustration with how
stale fundraising has become for most non-profits. People have become
desensitized/jaded/bored by the typical plea of "help X, give $Y." Offering a
product someone wants even without possibly knowing of the charitable
implications (and I have anecdotal evidence to show that many don't know this
about in our products) means a unique fundraising channel for the non-profits
that benefit.

If I had my druthers, more people - especially nonprofits themselves - would
copy not just our products (hehe) but also the model.

Oh, and as for caring for people, I am an avid believer in the great affect it
has on business. But here's the best part, the bar has been set so low that
you don't even need to _care_ , just don't be a dick. Or put inversely, be
reasonable and kind.

